# how much to setup a marine tank



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

just as death in #'s wanted to start a marine tank, so do i. i do not want a lot of live rock but i'll add those on later on.

i'm thinking of a small tank about 25 gallons of community pretty marine fish.
i have my sights on clownfish and other small pretty fish as i go along.
i have nothing for the 25gallon except, hood, lights, stand. i was wondering what do i need such as:
hydrometer, canister filter, and other marine stuff. i'm totally clueless but everyone says marine tank is quite costly. also, anyone have a seahorse? i want one but they are costly and hard to take care of i heard. maybe when this marine stuff grows on me


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

the best thing you can do is go to a lfs (that knows about fish) and ask that question. Prices are different from store to store, state to state.

clowns vary so much in price, "tank bred" seem to go for around $15 around here while the really deep red ones go for $30-40.

good luck


----------



## Forked_Tongue (Feb 20, 2003)

I have a 10 gallon tank setup SW and without fish it cost $90

thats 4 lbs live rock, salt, live sand, hydrometer, tank


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

forked tongue u got ne pics?


----------



## rday (Mar 10, 2003)

i posted a nano-reef tutorial thats around here somewhere, look under saved topics. it may not be entirely applicable, as you are not doing a reef, but some of it will help you. live rock is actually a very good thing, as the "live" part of it acts as natural filtration and eliminates nitrates (deadly to marine fish, and even more so to inverts) from your water, thus reducing water changes. if you were starting a reef, i would estimate around $100 per gallon by the time you are complete, if not a reef, somewhere less, around $50 or so per gallon.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

what is the diffrence between reef and non reef tank


----------



## Forked_Tongue (Feb 20, 2003)

i will have pics in less then a week... and maybe then i will have my freakin Mantis shrimp

not only would you then have a pic but a SWEET feeding video too


----------



## rday (Mar 10, 2003)

a reef generally means that you are focusing more on inverts, specifically corals, than on fishes. requires excellent water quality and high intensity lighting.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

well i set up my saltwater tank
55g = $1500 for the complete setup
will have pics up soon
water kinda of nasty right now :laugh: 
50 lbs of live rocks
4 bags of live sand
huge protien skimmer
filter
air pump
2 powerheads
$350 for lighting system 2 colors 4 bulbs







freagin sweet. it even has fans








1 big bucket of salt
buffers
tubing
heater
this is not for the fiant of heart















and a free crab and worms(i think thats what they are,i removed the worms) that where on the live rocks


----------



## sharpk (Nov 4, 2003)

1st.
wanted to know a couple of things.. how do u do water changes when it comes to a salt tank?

2nd.
why?---> 
1 big bucket of salt
buffers
tubing

thanks


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

sharpk said:


> 1st.
> wanted to know a couple of things.. how do u do water changes when it comes to a salt tank?
> 
> 2nd.
> ...


 well the salts a no brainer since its a SALT water tank


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

Death how do you remove the worms? I hate those damn worms that come with live rocks and I dont think its possible to remove them cause they multiply super fast. Those things are nasty as hell. IF there is a way to remove them, I would like to know please


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Kain said:


> Death how do you remove the worms? I hate those damn worms that come with live rocks and I dont think its possible to remove them cause they multiply super fast. Those things are nasty as hell. IF there is a way to remove them, I would like to know please


 they make traps for them that all lfs sell just ask for them
they work great u bait them at night and wake up to a couple in the tank
there are also a few species of fish that eat them


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

the most expensive part of salt water is the live rock........... you wont want coral bc you cant have predator fish it......... so dont worry about expensive lighting........ i started a 10 gal really cheap

5 bucks for instant ocean
15 bucks for crushed coral substrate
8 bucks for hydrometer
35 bucks for live rock
10 bucks for kent marine starter chemical kit
15 bucks for a cheap ocean sun light bulb (works really really good)


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

dont do seahorses......... first of all they need a well cycled tank......... i mean many months of patience.......... start with a damsel and move to triggers......... you can keep a small trigger in a 25 for a lil while.............. you could also get a baby snow flake eel.............. and a few clowns


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

phensway said:


> the most expensive part of salt water is the live rock........... you wont want coral bc you cant have predator fish it......... so dont worry about expensive lighting........ i started a 10 gal really cheap
> 
> 5 bucks for instant ocean
> 15 bucks for crushed coral substrate
> ...


 WHY IF U HAVE CORAL U CANT HAVE PREDATORY FISH?


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Kain said:


> Death how do you remove the worms? I hate those damn worms that come with live rocks and I dont think its possible to remove them cause they multiply super fast. Those things are nasty as hell. IF there is a way to remove them, I would like to know please


 They are not a problem... Don't know why you think they are. If you have hermit crabs, they will keep the worms in check. Don't need many.


----------



## ADAM a.k.a "fishdude" (Nov 17, 2003)

a trigger will outgrow a 25 very fast no point


----------



## Fallenangel0210 (Dec 15, 2003)

thoroughbred said:


> phensway said:
> 
> 
> > the most expensive part of salt water is the live rock........... you wont want coral bc you cant have predator fish it......... so dont worry about expensive lighting........ i started a 10 gal really cheap
> ...


You can't keep many predatory fish such as puffers of triggers with a reef tank because many feed on soft bodied animals- shrimp, starfish ect, and they can pick at/ eat corals


----------

